# FREE online courses from Harvard and MIT



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

> EdX is a not-for-profit enterprise of its founding partners Harvard University and the Massachusetts Institute of Technology that features learning designed specifically for interactive study via the web. Based on a long history of collaboration and their shared educational missions, the founders are creating a new online-learning experience with online courses that reflect their disciplinary breadth. Along with offering online courses, the institutions will use edX to research how students learn and how technology can transform learning–both on-campus and worldwide. Anant Agarwal, former Director of MIT's Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory, serves as the first president of edX. EdX's goals combine the desire to reach out to students of all ages, means, and nations, and to deliver these teachings from a faculty who reflect the diversity of its audience. EdX is based in Cambridge, Massachusetts and is governed by MIT and Harvard.



EdX site: https://www.edx.org/

Article in Harvard Crimson: EdX: Harvard's New Domain | FM | The Harvard Crimson

You even get a certificate upon successful completion. I am currently looking at a course in Circuits and Electronics: 
6.002x:



> The course introduces engineering in the context of the lumped circuit abstraction. Topics covered include: resistive elements and networks; independent and dependent sources; switches and MOS transistors; digital abstraction; amplifiers; energy storage elements; dynamics of first- and second-order networks; design in the time and frequency domains; and analog and digital circuits and applications. Design and lab exercises are also significant components of the course.
> 
> *Prerequisites*
> 
> In order to succeed in this course, you must have taken an AP level physics course in electricity and magnetism. You must know basic calculus and linear algebra and have some background in differential equations. Since more advanced mathematics will not show up until the second half of the course, the first half of the course will include an optional differential equations component for those who need it.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

There's also coursera.com.


----------



## Cocachin (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I'm not allowed to post a link - postcount too low - but Michael Sandel's Justice lecture is definitely worth a try.

justiceharvard. org


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Cocachin said:


> Well, I'm not allowed to post a link - postcount too low - but Michael Sandel's Justice lecture is definitely worth a try.
> 
> justiceharvard. org


You mean this? 

https://www.edx.org/courses/HarvardX/ER22x/2013_Spring/about


----------



## Cocachin (Jan 19, 2013)

^


That's the one. There are several links.

It's structured as a steered discussion rather than a monologue which makes it even more interesting.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Lol, I just started a thread about Coursera.org as well.


----------



## currentlybusy (Dec 15, 2012)

Signed Up. Very useful, especially since my Philosophy study isn't hard at all. So I'll just follow some extra courses! Jeej


----------

